# Wild Boar



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I saw on the news last night the problem Texas is having with wild boar. I read in our hunting regs that there is no closed season and no bag limits. I have never seen one while hunting but we must have a lot of them. Could anyone fill me in on this critter. Where they are located, how big do they get and how you hunt for them? Are they good to eat? I have seen in Europe they sell at the meat market for as much as $16 bucks a pound and are savored by those folks. John


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive hunted ohio for going on 30 years and i have never saw one while hunting. i have heard that they are in southern ohio. im in the northeast part of the state. id like to know where to find them also. i bet they would be tasty..


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

They escaped from a hunting preserve in southeren Ohio. You probably stand a better chance hunting for Bigfoot than a pig in Ohio. LOL


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Toxic has a good point. I remember a few years ago at peabody coal the bigfoot chasers plastered the roads with bigfoot sighting fliers on every tree and power pole. There were idiots walking all over the woods looking for bigfoot. That was the last time I was there. I wonder if they found him?????????????

Scott


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen several in Hocking Co. - in the back of my brother's truck. One of them managed to get his head on his wall. They tore the hell out of dad's corn field.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Toxic said:


> They escaped from a hunting preserve in southeren Ohio. You probably stand a better chance hunting for Bigfoot than a pig in Ohio. LOL


You are right about the hunting preserve, but not about your chances. I personally know of several guys who have killed boar down around the Allensville area in vinton county and over towards salt creek/laurelville. They are more common than you think. With thier reproduction rates, they are getting to be a problem in some areas.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

2 years ago there was a big batch of em in Logan county and once word got out there was no shortage of folks hunting them down, they figured they were domesitcated pigs that turned wild. since they stay in packs, and have normal ranges, once you can find them, they will not be too far, I do believe they managed to eliminate that group over about 2 years and the local game officer was part of the group working to eliminate them so it comes from a good sorce. But the key was to eliminate them ASAP.

Salmonid


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bronzebackyac said:


> You are right about the hunting preserve, but not about your chances. I personally know of several guys who have killed boar down around the Allensville area in vinton county and over towards salt creek/laurelville. They are more common than you think. With thier reproduction rates, they are getting to be a problem in some areas.


Okay, I'm in! Let's kill some porkies. Bigfoot would be a bi#*^ to field dress and drag out anyway! LOL


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Bigfoot watching the Mountain Lion that was stalking the wild boars that were eating the rattlesnakes.  Down at AEP...Maybe those weren't Morel mushrooms my buddy fried up in that skillet


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

About 7 tears ago I killed one in Adams county. I was told it was an escapee from a preserve down there. It was the size of a large Rottwieler 125lbs, roughly. The meat was fantastic!! I would love to kill some more of those.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I need to look through my bookmarks but there was an article somewhere (maybe Ohio Outdoor News or something) about a group of guys that hunted hogs in southern Ohio. They looked for people to help them. They generally used dogs then chased them down.

That article got me interested so I called the regional DNR site and the woman said there are just a few small pockets of hogs and that its not a real huntable population. The hogs are either feral farm hogs and there may be a few legit wild boars that were escaped from high fence hunts.

I hunted on a preserve for boar and I'm going again this Feb. Last year I got about a huge 450lb Russian hog. I got 125lbs of bacon, ham, steaks, and chops from it. It was the biggest one they had running around the place and it was huge. The meat was surprisingly pretty good (best ham I've ever had). 

If I find that link, I'll post it.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

On vacation one year we where driving to Orlando Fla. for the flight home and came across a pile of buzzards on top of a hog. There where also a few buzzards killed in the road which I assume where ran over by cars. The hog was huge. It's head looked the size of a horse head. Do they get that large in Ohio?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

bronzebackyac said:


> I personally know of several guys who have killed boar down around the Allensville area in vinton county and over towards salt creek/laurelville. QUOTE]
> 
> Thats in the backyard of our cabin. Alot of those got loose from the preserve on Narrows road. FYI: Good smallies action right there too!!!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

QUOTE]
Thats in the backyard of our cabin. Alot of those got loose from the preserve on Narrows road. FYI: Good smallies action right there too!!![/QUOTE]

Yeah I have fished a small stretch of Salt closer to laurelville on Narrows rd. We did OK but the water conditions were not ideal. I was talking to a guy a week or so ago and he leases some land off of goosecreek road. They actually caught a sow in a live trap. She was already bread. She had 15 or 20 piglets, and they sold them all and made quite a bit of money. He and his brother have each killed hogs, which he referred to as Russians. He has also been treed by one while filming a hog hunt for a friend. He also said the farmer that they lease land off of has had significant damage to his fields from them, so he wants them all killed. I told him I would help.


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

I own 100 acres that's about 3 miles from Double D ranch in Vinton and I have yet to see a wild boar after owning the property since the 1980's.


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

I can tell you guy's first hand they are in Delaware county,not the huge wild boar that you would like to see but they are there and I took one to the ODNR out post to confirm.Here is a picture of one of the one's I have gotten.Go coyote hunting with a rabbit in distress sound and you will see.










Not a monster but 80 pounds of free pork is better than the coyote I was looking for.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

They are thick as rabbits in Texas. My in-laws live in East Texas. My father-in-law put out live traps for them. It isn't really hunting to walk up to a captured animal and shot it in the head, but thats how they do it down there. My father-in-law hit one on his way to work one morning. That one weighed 300 lb and went into his freezer. His neighbor shot one off of his front porch that went 400 lb. You see all kinds of wallows along the back roads. I asked my father-in-law where the cows were and he told me that there aren't any cows, just wild hogs. He killed close to 30 one year. Thats alot of bacon.


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, they're considered a nuisance (sp?) here in Ohio, and I heard you can get a list of sightings from ODNR website, I'm going to check it out myself, but anyone have any pointers, because I know that a nice tusker, even a small one from Ohio can put a hurt on even the most experienced hunter, I'm thinking about bringing my buddy, but other than that I really can't think of anything as for safety, except maybe a tree stand but I personally like to cover a lot of ground when I hunt. Any pointers would be appreciated, pm me if at all possible.

-Still Waters


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

about 15 years ago during deer week we were walking into the club vinton one evening for a couple cool ones and a guy pulled up,parked beside of us and in the bed of his truck were 3 wild hogs.he told us that he was on stand during a deer drive and the 3 hogs basically came over a hill right at him.he backed up onto a log pile and killed all 3 of them. 
i've only seen them once in the last 20 some years but people i know who live down there tell me they see them more these days than ever before.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

bill1269 said:


> I can tell you guy's first hand they are in Delaware county,not the huge wild boar that you would like to see but they are there and I took one to the ODNR out post to confirm.Here is a picture of one of the one's I have gotten.Go coyote hunting with a rabbit in distress sound and you will see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice rifle Bill... That would be fun to plink them with. I may have to test my varmiter on something with a little more meat..lol.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ive hunted them a good bit in Texas. Here are my thoughts.

They are largely nocturnal. Hunt them towards the end of the day, especially if it is warm.

They prefer to be around water.

Corn is your best friend. Bait the area, use a trail cam. They Pattern pretty well.

They have poor eyesight, decent hearing and a sense of smell that is better than a white-tail. Always watch your scent.

Bait them with corn. You will find them hitting it at night. If legal, spot light them, but Im not sure thats legal, so check first.

In case you didn't get it, use corn.

If baiting them, and hunting within 20 yds, use buckshot. Further than that, .30 caliber and above is recommended.

Do not approach a wounded pig. Even the sows can cut you, and bleed you out in seconds. If you wound one at night, wait until the next day to find it.

If you want meat, shoot the little ones. If you shoot them in summer, cook them thoroughly, as the tend to carry triceknosis (spelled wrong) and are very wormy.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

All kinds if info on them in Ohio.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/18847/Default.aspx

http://ohiodnr.com/news/home_page/newsreleasefeed/tabid/18276/EntryID/185/Default.aspx


http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/post/bowyersjournal/vpost?id=1754283&goto=nextnewest


http://wp2.medina-gazette.com/2007/...ohio-hunters-are-encouraged-to-go-‘hog-wild’/


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Lots of help you guys, thanks a bunch, if I get some of 'em I'll try and get some pictures up, and who knows, if a get a couple maybe I'll have a party Hank style with a few invited strangers.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just saw a buddy of mine from vinton county this weekend. He lives about 2 miles from double d and he actually had pictures on his cell phone of a couple. He said that they see quite a few just driving around.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I know from the park biologist that there was at least one feral spotted and confirmed in englewood metropark near dayton within the last few weeks. I would love to get one with my bow


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am digging this bad boy out of the basement. There was a recent thread about hog hunting posted and I stumbled across this one. It has some good OLD info!


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I got a buddy in North Carolina that told me they try to catch them in cages and then fatten them up for better eating. He showed me a video of one in what looked like an over sized dog cage that had been baited.

For those of you considering hunting them be extra careful. They are mean and nasty as well as deceptively fast.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Lord willing I will be Florida in Feb doing some Hog hunting. No need for a license if you hunt on private land and there is no limits.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I've hunted private ground near Jasper, Fla. and managed to get a ~250# boar. The guide ran a pack of mountain curs, and we ran (!) a few.
they preferred corn laced with Strawberry hair shampoo (go figure) for bait piles. The baited areas looked like someone went nutz with a Troybuilt tiller.
I also believe the ODNR wants them gone and will do whatever it takes to help (sportsmen) wipe them out. 
R


----------

